# people suck



## Justin S

was fishing at E72nd st pier last night(Cleveland) not much happening when i decided to walk out on the breakwall, when i got out there i saw a 25lb carp just sitting on the breakwall left to die(no one else around). fourtionatly i arrived in time, he was still alive so i put him back in the water and he swam away i just dont understand what is wrong with people or why they would do that!!


----------



## Pigsticker

I want to personally thank you for taking the effort to return the fish to the water. I dont know what makes some people be so mean to certain species of fish either.


----------



## peple of the perch

well, a lot of people see carp as an overpopulated invasive species. Many people concider them a nusince.


----------



## PAYARA

Excellent!....Thank You Sir! 

We must do all we can to perserve the 
Worlds Greatest Gamefish!


----------



## Justin S

youll have to explain that to me peple because the way i see it they are a great fight on a rod and reel and they clean the lake.


----------



## Catch23

I have to agree with Justin on this one... Iv always loved a good carp fight.. and yes they may be a nuisance species but what are they really doing to make u want to kill them, they clean up the bottom and u cannot possibly say that u dont like the fight they put up when u catch them.. now i can see killing a goby or white perch when caught bc they are simply annoying
JORDAN:G


----------



## fishslime

Good for catching but not good for the ecosystem....

Anybody of water can only support so much biomass or pounds of life
carp use a huge amount of the biomass up....lose the carp>frees up biomass for the rest of the native fish... i know one fish isn't goes to change anthing but just throwing that out there.

but they are here to stay so where's the corn?


----------



## 01mercLS

Thats good you saved the fish.


----------



## PAYARA

Fishslime-Your exactly right.Thats why when you remove
the larger,less numerous carp from a water it opens the 
door for boat loads of smaller,far more numerous carp to 
take their place in the system.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I wouldn't complain about carp in Erie either. They are one of the few fish that will eat zebra mussels, a truely invasive species. They are also one of the only fish that survived well when humans destroyed many waterways with pollution around Ohio.

The ignorance of people thinking carp destroy spawning beds, they eat bass eggs, etc. is the reason why that fish was left on the wall. You will find stupid people in all walks of life. Good job on returning the fish to the water.

Jake


----------



## FISHNASTY

I hate contradictions, you can't call white perch, gobey's and zebra mussels invasive species and not carp just because you like to fish for them. They are all invasive and waterways would be better without any of them.


----------



## Justin S

FISHNASTY said:


> I hate contradictions, you can't call white perch, gobey's and zebra mussels invasive species and not carp just because you like to fish for them. They are all invasive and waterways would be better without any of them.


i was unaware that they were not a native species. where did they come from
and how do they hurt the waterways?


----------



## PAYARA

They arrived in the ballast of ships.The Common 
Carp on the other hand was imported and stocked
by the U.S Government in the late 1800's.

How do they hurt the waterways?Good question.
I don't have an answer.There is a lot of proaganda 
floating around,mostly in the form of 50+ year old 
studies rehashed and republished with very little 
(if any) modern research to them.They are usually 
put out to scapegoat certin species for problems 
in our waters almost always created by man to
begin with.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

If carp are invasive because they are a non-native species, then why are hybrid striper and saugeye considered a god send? They don't occur naturally, they compete with native species for food supply, and they are stocked year after year. 

Its like anything else in this world, its all about how you spin it. White bass are much more prolific breeders than carp, can live in almost any water system, and compete with almost every gamefish in a body of water for food. Yet, when bass populations drop, carp must be eating the bass eggs. Power boats and jet skis are eroding away the shorelines off many lakes around Ohio but the carp is destroying bass spawning habitat. Due to recreational boating lakes have becomed stained from bank erosion but the carp are staining the water from feeding. Rediculous!

Carp have been in American waters for 200 years. I would say they are more native than those saugeye everyone love to catch.

Jake


----------



## FISHNASTY

Carp are a non-native species introduced with very little thought. Do they eat other fish eggs, probably not, however they do root up aquatic vegetation, spreading silt on the eggs is just as bad as eating them. Saugeye are usually introduced into areas with declining or underutilized percid fisheries. Saugeye can occur naturally in the Ohio river. The real problem with carp is like in the Mississippi where they estimate that 60% of the fish biomass is a carp species. Something is getting hurt. There's only so much spawing room and organic matter in the food chain. There's no doubt that man has a real affect on the water and real thought should be put into introducing any species. The question shouldn't be if carp are harmful or an introduced exotic species, they certainly are. The real question from the beginning of the post is throwing one up on the bank. I've seen it on the river, people throw drum, gar, suckers, carp etc. on the bank because they are not sportfish. I personally hate to kill anything for no reason. True I kill baitfish to use to catch other fish, but killing that carp is not serving a purpose. In saying that if the DNR decides to eradicate carp in our water via genetic defect or poisoning or whatever, I wouldn't loose any sleep.


----------



## PAYARA

Not mention that NO fish is native to a man made lake!
How many lakes in OH are natural??? 

Also,I believe there is SOME evidence that suggests
that carp were in NA many,many,many centuries before 
the white man even knew North America existed!They 
were suppose to have been brought via the Land Bridge 
in limited quanities.All likely died out in the last Ice Age.
Just something I remember hearing/reading before.

Funny thing is,(and alot of people don't realize) that
the Common Carp was in more waters around the US
before the Largemouth Bass was.Actually,the carp
had been in many waters around the country LONG
before a lot of ''native'' species were!


----------



## Mushijobah

PAYARA said:


> Not mention that NO fish is native to a man made lake!



Plenty of fish are native to the 'lakes' we make. We are simply making a huge pool in a river. Fish lived in the river before.

Carp were a mistake that you can blame your fellow Americans for. The damage has been done and the fish aren't going anywhere fast, so killing them for the purpose of helping the waterway is futile. They sure do make a great bow target and fertilizer though 

As far as carp coming with the people crossing the land bridge some 8-10 thousand years ago....No! I know carp are gross and live out of water for a long time....but for days? These carp have got ya dreamin PAPAYA....


----------



## PAYARA

Actually,Mish...Its really quite feasible that fish could be 
transported alive via the Land Bridge even by a primative 
people.I'm not by any means saying this is fact,just that
it is definately possible.Carp were transported many,many
centuries ago all trough out Europe in water tight sacks by
traveling Monks.So I don't find it that hard to believe that 
a few carp fry/fingerlings could be taken on a long journey 
in a water filled bag made of Yak or Bear intestines or 
whatever!


----------



## riverKing

i think its funny that people kill carp, gar, and sheaphead because they "kill the smallmouth", or eat the eggs, or eat all the shad in the river. when i have read very little that says anything about these species doing any real damage to other species. carp do root up vegitaion but i still havent read much about them doing damage to other fish, more to native plants. but there is one fish that we fish for that has been proven in studies to be the only fish to do damage to stocked walleye populations, as well as eating more than 80% of smallmouth fry,... and its freakin largemouth bass, i always found that a little ironic
i just think if you dont eat it that day, or use it for bait, dont kill it
unless its a gobby


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I think its funny that people think they are helping out the gamefish population by throwing a carp, gar, drum, etc. on the bank. How many carp you think are in Lake Erie, how about the Ohio River? Throwing one fish on the bank, hell throwing 100 fish on the bank, does nothing but stink up the area for other fisherman. You are not going to reduce the population that way and if you think you are, you're a fool. Things that the ODNR tells you not to put back in the water is fine, you need to follow the law. Senselessly killing a fish is nothing more than being wasteful. I hate when people leave their unused bait on shore and I hate it even more when there is dead fish in the weeds.

Jake


----------



## leckig

we have had this talk many times before. The thread should probably be locked before we hear gunshots


----------



## misfit

not to worry,greg.this is a "gun free zone".


----------



## BottomBouncer

Wouldn't the carp populations be a wee bit lower if there were not so many bass hanging on walls or pictures in a bait shop? If channel cats weren't taken by the dozen and flatheads brought miles from the water only for a photo....

Funny how Alum has a higher average size on carp than most places in Central Ohio. Maybe because of all the musky, saugeye, bass and cats.

So, how about blaming the meat/trophy hunters for the overpopulation of the carp. It's not like the bluegill/perch/crappie are going to control the carp.


----------



## kennedy327

BottomBouncer said:


> Wouldn't the carp populations be a wee bit lower if there were not so many bass hanging on walls or pictures in a bait shop? If channel cats weren't taken by the dozen and flatheads brought miles from the water only for a photo....
> 
> Funny how Alum has a higher average size on carp than most places in Central Ohio. Maybe because of all the musky, saugeye, bass and cats.
> 
> So, how about blaming the meat/trophy hunters for the overpopulation of the carp. It's not like the bluegill/perch/crappie are going to control the carp.



You bring up a great retort. The reason carp are overpopulated (which even as a fan of the fish I will admit) is because nobody uses them. I live by a few start parks lakes that are over fished by People that will keep anything they catch to eat other then carp. A large bass or a small bass. any size cat, any size crappie and so on. But nobody takes a carp further then the trash can. Funny how they were brought here for food yet nobody will eat them anymore. So If you want to save the sport fish, leave them go, and take a few small carp and use them for fertalizer or something usefull, not bank trash. Just leave the big ones, they are so much fun to catch.


----------



## PAYARA

This is exactly what I'm talking about.Over harvest is the 
main reason that carp populations get way out of control!
When you take all the predatory fish out of a water it now
becomes unballanced.The populations of Carp and Shad
BOOM as there is nothing to keep them in check.

Bluegill,Perch,Crappie are major players when it comes
to keeping Carp numbers in check.Imagine how many 
carp fry a single Bluegill would eat over a season!But
all I hear is people boasting about the dozens/scores
of panfish they take on EVERY outing.It is absurd the 
amount of fish people are aloud take from our waters.
And when the panfish numbers decline its the carp 
that gets the blame!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Do you REALLY need to take 30 crappie? Well, I guess when the size limit is 9" you'd need 30 to do anything with.... A 9" limit on a fish that can get to 18+"??? 

What I meant about the panfish helping the cause was in reference to the larger than fry size carp, the 3" and up sizes....obviously nothing is going to control the one to 5lb. fish except the few giant flatties and MAYBE the 50" muskies....but a few of these monsters will not do much to control the carp. However, all the popular stringer fish and wall hangers usually never see the water again once caught.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Maybe the bow guys should start going after the smaller fish? I mean, most anyone can hit a 35", 20lb. target from 30 feet away. Wouldn't it be more of a challenge to hit the smaller targets?


----------



## misfit

all this stemmed from a post about finding a fish left on the bank? 
i'm not sure i really read some of these remarks.
people keeping other species for the table is actually the major contributer to excessive carp populations?
killing smaller carp and leaving the larger more prolific spawners will reduce populations?
releasing eyes,crappies,cats and eating carp instead,will reduce populations?
increasing minimum size for crappies because a few rare specimens somehow grow to 18 inches will reduce carp populations?

hearing some people talk for years about protecting carp,i'm at a total loss to see the same ones suggesting ways to reduce/control populations.even if those suggestions make absolutely no sense at all


----------



## BottomBouncer

Population control is a benefit to all species, not just fish. And certainly not just carp. 

People control the "gamefish" population and no one controls the carp. I'd rather sit and catch two or three mid teen and up carp than fifteen 10lb and under fish.

I think the whole topic started with reference to some ignorant *** throwing a fish on the dock because he was either A) disapointed that it was a carp or B) He really thought it would help out the rest of Lake Erie. Or, maybe C) the carp was on a suicide mission and forgot his bomb?

So, isn't that what forums are for? To post topics and generate discussion? Or are you just trying to get a rise out of a few of us....which seems to be the case due to your previous post.

In reference to your rare big crappie comment, MAYBE...just maybe there would be more large fish if people weren't keeping all the 9-13" fish they catch....leaving dinks that will be taken in the next season or two. 95&#37; of the fish never get a chance to get to 18" or more...

I don't think any carper would be against the bow guys weeding out the 10 and unders....after all, the natural population control is being taken by stringer fillers and guys who want their picture taken.


----------



## Mushijobah

Carp taste good.


----------



## misfit

> So, isn't that what forums are for? To post topics and generate discussion?


that is a part of what the forums are about.i questioned the validity of some some statements because they don't seem to be logical solutions to the problem.if my joining in the discussion gets a rise out of some,then they must be misreading something.
you're still confusing me with the following.


> In reference to you're rare big crappie comment, MAYBE...just maybe there would be more large fish if people were keeping all the 9-13" fish they catch....leave dinks that will be taken in the next season or two


in the above,you seem to say people shoukld be keepng 9 inch fish.but in a previous post you questioned the logic of doing so.


> Do you REALLY need to take 30 crappie? Well, I guess when the size limit is 9" you'd need 30 to do anything with.... A 9" limit on a fish that can get to 18+"???


still

btw,i don't consider carp population control when crappie fishing,but i don't keep any crappies under 10 inches,so i guess i'm helping even if i didn't realize it


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I cant believe this post made it to page 4....lol. I am not a carp hugger but I don't like to see any fish senselessly killed, unless its bait.  All fish need some sort of population control. How many ponds have you seen where all the gills are 5" and under and all the bass are barely 12"? Throw in a few 10lb flatties into that pond and come back in a few years. I don't think people keep crappie and gills effect the carp population. I think smaller carp need more natural predators such as channel cats, flatheads, musky, pike, etc. 

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

That was a typo....I'll fix it.


----------



## rweis

I think there is a big difference between stocking a non-native species and something invading the eco-system. At Alum we can see what so far have been 2 very successful stocking programs - Saugeyes and Musky. Alum is also rated as "excellent" for Smallies. Will the Muskies deplete this population? Probably not. Will they eat a few? Probably. But they will never be the problem that we are seeing with Asian Carp in Illinois.

I have to agree with Bottombouncer - I fished for Carp Sunday at Alum and saw many, many Carp. If they were so bad for "sport" species, then why does Alum have such a good number of Smallies, Saugeyes, and Musky?


----------



## PAYARA

Please,do not confuse these 'Asian Carp' (all 'Carp' species in 
US waters originate from Asia) with the Common Carp.These fish
refered to as 'Asian Carp' (Bigheads,Silvers) are a VERY different 
animal from the Common Carp originaly discussed in this thread.


----------



## pendog66

asian carp are very dangerous. but i still dont see why people throw carp on the bank. I think they are fun to catch, beats sitting at home all day


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

For a long time I would fish only for carp. They are a fun fish to catch. people catching them and throwing them up on the bank is just wrong.


----------



## Star1pup

Mushijobah said:


> Carp taste good.


I keep getting asked about this and I can't answer because I haven't tried them. I know they are considered delicious in some countries. How do you fix yours. And I've heard the one about cooking on a board and eating the board until it ruins my appetite for anything.


----------



## swantucky

There used to be a bait shop in Holland, Ohio that sold smoked carp and my buddy would buy a couple pounds whenever we got our icefishing bait. He loved the stuff, I tried it and thought it was horrible. I won't say I'll never eat carp but as long as there are walleyes, gills, and perch to be had I'll leave the carp to you guys.


----------



## archman

I feel the same way when I see people kill sheephead. It's just a shame.


----------



## c-orth513

yeah, especially a 25 lber, that sucks

but people have their justification, carp take away from native species, especially Bighead and Asian carp

but we can't exterminate them, so might as well fish for em


----------

